# Picote Mini Miller Safety Clutch Issue



## sewerguy (May 18, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

New here.. We do sewer & Drain cleaning only. Based out of Southern Cali 

Anyways, 
Wondering if anyone on here might have the Picote Mini Miller? We have been having issues with the safety clutch not engaging and spitting out the shaft. 

We got a replacement clutch and it worked ok for a week and then it started doing it again. It just does not engage and it lets the shaft get tension on rough cast iron. 

anyone else have/ had the same issue? maybe we can get some suggestions for a fix. Maybe we just got two bad safety clutch's?

Thanks,


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


Go there first....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What picote distributor are you using?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tango said:


> Go there first....


"New here.. We do sewer & Drain cleaning only. Based out of Southern Cali"

Good enough for me.


----------

